

Ask YC: Need a loaner IPOD touch. - manoj

Hi,<p>Our app works on the Iphone but not on the Ipod touch.
 Would it be possible for someone to loan us their IPOD touch for an hour or so. We would really really appreciate it. My email address is manojb at blogbard dot com.<p>We are located in South bay(Sunnyvale/Mountain View/Sunnyvale/Santa Clara).<p>Thanks a lot for reading this<p>-Manoj.
======
tlrobinson
I hate to nitpick, but... it's _iPod_ , not IPOD, Ipod, or any variant.

I don't have an iPod touch, and if I did I probably wouldn't loan one to
someone on a web forum, especially not someone who registered just to ask
that... but I'm curious, is it a web app or hacked SDK app?

------
mercurio
ipods have pretty good resale value. If you only need to work with one for a
short time, buy one on craigslist (or even your local apple store) and sell it
a few days later. At worst you'll be out 50 bucks.

